# a good user broad axe



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Given my current lack of a saw mill I am starting to dabble with splitting larger logs (anything too big for my band saw) into slabs to be dried and used later. 









Currently my tools for working with green wood are limited to a big box store ax, a sledgehammer, and some steel wedges. My birthday is quickly approaching and I'm thinking of asking for some tools to make the process of shaping green wood easier. Something to get it in rough shape before drying, and the hand plane. 

My first thought is a right handed broad/hewing axe but its tough to tell what I need, if a broad ax is in fact what I need, and where to find a good one. I am open to a used one but "fake" broad axes that were probably meant as decoration or a collectible seem pretty common. Equally as common are those that seem way too pricey ($500 - $700). What could I expect to pay for a decent middle of the road user broad ax, assuming that is what this work calls for.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Lie Nielsen, they have short and long handled versions, about $300.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like you have that down to an art, that is pretty tough to bust wood that uniform. I don't know if a broad ax is the answer for you but I have seen many for around $100, but you would have to do some work on it. The rust only tempers the metal so it will hold an edge longer so don't discount a rusted one.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have looked at LN and they look great, priced about evenly with what Highland Woodworking has. I have started digging a little deeper on ebay, some nicer goosewing broad axes for close to $100. How difficult is it to shape your own handle given that some of these are just the head.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A broad axe was used to make cross ties. They used a chopping axe to cut bugles ( not sure how to spell that ) then used a broad axe to split off the bugles and hewn ( not sure if that is the correct word ) the beam. I have several of my grandpas chopping axes, but he doesn't know what happened to the broad axes. His old chopping axes chop far faster than my tractor supply junker axe.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

You should look at the variety of axes in a company which supplies the log home building industry. Before you jump to the Broadaxe page, hope you like the shack thrown up by Pioneer Log Homes.

http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/contact.html


----------



## JeanBecnel (Oct 28, 2015)

I can answer a lot of your axe and hewing questions, it's a subject I teach.

What type of work are you wanting to do exactly? I believe every woodworker, green or otherwise, should have a good felling axe, a hewing hatchet and a carpenters hatchet.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm mostly looking for something to get large slabs green or otherwise to rough shape before starting work with a handplane.


----------

